# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Alqueva está que se sale...

## F. Lázaro

Alqueva está a reventar...no le cabe ni una molécula más de agua, con el agua que le estamos mandando...

Aquí en este enlace del periódico Hoy de Extremadura aparecen varias imágenes de como está tirando agua y del estado del embalse, aunque ahora estará tirando mucha más... :EEK!: 

http://www.hoy.es/multimedia/fotos/b...ta-sale-0.html

Un saludo.

----------


## jasg555

Jo, para hacer surf.

----------


## lenos

Joer, parece una presa de diseño  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Muy chula.

----------


## sergi1907

Todo un espectáculo :EEK!:

----------


## juanfra

Este embalse es una pasada.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Jo, para hacer surf.


Para hacer surf no sé...pero el embalse tiene unos pedazo de sitios para hacerse unos largos impresionantes...ahí David Meca se cansa incluso... :Big Grin: 




> Joer, parece una presa de diseño . Muy chula.


Sobre todo en la disposición que tiene la salida de las turbinas...parece futurista. 

La imagen que aparece hecha desde coronación y se ve la salida de la central, los dos chorros y el Guadiana de frente...más que una presa, parece como un barco por el canal de Panamá... :Big Grin: 




> Este embalse es una pasada.


Pasada con mayúsculas...y querían hacerlo más grande...menosmal que le pararon los pies... :Embarrassment:  En los primeros proyectos aparecía la cola del embalse en el mismo Badajoz...

Según mis fuentes, estaba vertiendo sobre unos 2000 m3/s, pero tendrá que abrir más porque por Badajoz bajaban estos días puntas de más de 3000 m3/s sumado a lo que recibe por la parte portuguesa, hablamos de un entrante de agua que probablemente sería de 4000-5000 m3/s...y ahí tendría que abrir los aliviaderos de superficie porque con los de medio fondo no le daría para tirarla.

Los grandes abiertos ya tienen que ser la os... :Big Grin: 

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Donan

> Sobre todo en la disposición que tiene la salida de las turbinas...parece futurista. 
> 
> La imagen que aparece hecha desde coronación y se ve la salida de la central, los dos chorros y el Guadiana de frente...más que una presa, parece como un barco por el canal de Panamá...
> 
> 
> Los grandes abiertos ya tienen que ser la os...
> 
> Un saludo a todos.



Cierto en todo, es la leche, y si si parece un barco en panamá, saludos...

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Acabo de volver de la presa de Alqueva, a la que aparentemente le faltan unos dos metros para aliviar agua por encima de las compuertas; ahora está turbinando.

Voy a intentar subir unas fotos. Si no suben, espero que me ayudéis, como el otro día. Gracias y un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Acabo de volver de la presa de Alqueva, a la que aparentemente le faltan unos dos metros para aliviar agua por encima de las compuertas; ahora está turbinando.
> 
> Voy a intentar subir unas fotos. Si no suben, espero que me ayudéis, como el otro día. Gracias y un saludo.



Hola Terrines.

Para poner fotos en el foro, primero tienes que subirlas a un servidor de imágenes (Picasa, ImageShack, Flickr, etc.) y una vez subidas allí, copias la url (dirección) y la pegas aquí.

Más detalles de cómo hacerlo en el enlace que para tal efecto hay en mi firma.

----------


## Galán

iiiiimpresionante: que espectaculo

----------


## REEGE

Esperamos que disfrutes y participes en éste foro donde todos nosotros tenemos cosas que enseñar y aprender. Un saludo y esperamos tus aportaciones. Saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jope, como está... :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Para tirarse con colchoneta  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Haber esas fotos... :Wink:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Estas son las imágenes del embalse de Alqueva que ayer no pude subir. Espero que las disfrutéis, como me pasó a mi ayer. Como podéis ver aún faltan unos dos metros para el nivel máximo.

Saludos.

----------


## FEDE

Hola Los terrines.

Magnifícas fotografías, se ve que tiene buen nivel, si no turbinan mucho y vuelve a llover pronto, quizas podamos verlo desembalsar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  muchas gracias por las fotos  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Estas son las imágenes del embalse de Alqueva que ayer no pude subir. Espero que las disfrutéis, como me pasó a mi ayer. Como podéis ver aún faltan unos dos metros para el nivel máximo.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/4075/img5296d.jpg
> http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/2370/img5240wx.jpg
> ...


Ufff, que poco le falta al bicho. Está apuntito de caramelo.
Gracias por la imágenes.

Saludos.

----------


## juanlo

Gracias por las fotos, los terrines.
Se ve que está a muy buen nivel. Con el agua que están aliviando rio arriba, no creo que tarde mucho en alcanzar los niveles del pasado invierno.

----------


## ben-amar

Magnificas imagenes. Esta ya tremendo.
Un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hola Los terrines  :Smile: 

Muchas gracias por las imágenes, madre mía como está el charco ya jejeje  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Con otro golpe de agua que le entre, lo vemos otra vez tirando agua  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Excelentes fotos los terrines :Smile: 

Poco le falta para llenarse del todo, a ver si lo vemos lleno.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Koufos

> Hola Los terrines 
> 
> Muchas gracias por las imágenes, madre mía como está el charco ya jejeje 
> 
> Con otro golpe de agua que le entre, lo vemos otra vez tirando agua 
> 
> Un saludo.


Me ha interesado eso que dices de que querían hacerlo todavía más grande. ¿Qué capacidad tenían ideada en un principio?

Saludos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno... gracias a Pacense_01 he leído el siguiente enlace http://www.alentejopopular.pt/noticias.asp?id=5893, el cual dice que Alqueva ha empezado a realizar los primeros desembalses controlados con motivo de la subida del nivel del embalse  :Wink: 

Según leo, la central está turbinando a toda potencia (200 m3/s por cada turbina), más 150 m3/s por cada uno de los dos desagües de medio fondo, con lo cual, se estará viendo una imagen muy parecida a ésta...


Fuente: http://www.hoy.es/prensa/noticias/20...os/1122748.jpg

La pregunta es... *lloverá aún más y será necesario abrir las compuertas de los aliviaderos de Alqueva?*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

En caso de que así se produzca, el hecho me _obligará_ a coger el coche y marchar a Alqueva  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , pues un suceso así no quiero perdérmelo jeje  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Que llevarás contigo una cámara... no???? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Un saludo F. Lázaro...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *Y seguro...* Que llevarás contigo una cámara... no????


Bastasé que me haga casi 200 Km para olvidarme la cámara  :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: , me arrancáis las orejas de los tirones que me ibais a dar... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## FEDE

> *En caso de que así se produzca, el hecho me obligará a coger el coche y marchar a Alqueva , pues un suceso así no quiero perdérmelo jeje* 
> 
> Un saludo.


Yo tampoco me lo pierdo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  cuenta conmigo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

¿puedo apuntarme?  :Cool:  
Contad conmigo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Parece que de ésto está saliendo una QDD inesperada... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Pués nada... Lo bueno que tendremos fotos... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, si me pilla un día bueno, a lo mejor nos acercamos... :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Wink: .

----------


## cantarin

Madre de Deu!!!

Como está este pezado vigardo portugués!!!... Si con otro empuje que le envien desde Orellana y la Serena lo tenemos lleno... Seguro que ese viaje que vais a hacer es más pronto de lo que uno puede pensar, vaya apoteosis que puede ser eso. 

Saludos

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Bastasé que me haga casi 200 Km para olvidarme la cámara , me arrancáis las orejas de los tirones que me ibais a dar...


Hola a todos. Hola Federico.
Una máquina no.... haz como yo que llevo conmigo mis dos tesoros :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
(y tarjetas, y baterías) que no te falte de ná, que esas fotografías pueden ser espectaculares.

Los del sureste/levante a verlas venir... ¡qué se le va a hacer! :Frown: 

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

He estado trasteando por mis archivos y he encontrado unas fotografías que tomé de la presa de Alqueva desembalsando. Están tomadas con un teléfono móvil, y no estoy seguro de la fecha, ya que en la foto dice que son de marzo de 2009, pero mi memoria me dice que deben ser de un año después. Aunque no tiene mucha calidad, voy a subirlas todas, a ver qué os parecen:















Sigo en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Continúo con la segunda serie:















Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Y termino con esta tercera tanda:















Esto es todo, solo contaros que además de estar tomadas con el móvil, estaba lloviendo, pero así y todo, lo que mejor recuerdo es el estruendo que se escuchaba desde encima de la presa.

Un corddial saludo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Gracias por las fotos. Aunque sea calidad móvil, son mucho mas buenas que las mías (las que realizo con el movil, y algunas de la cámara).

Saludos amigo.

----------


## sergi1907

Excelentes imágenes Los Terrines :Smile: 

El sonido debía ser impresionante con la fuerza que sale el agua.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

¡¡por ahi sale una poca de agua, ¿no?!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
El sonido tenia que ser estremecedor  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
No hay que preocuparse por la calidad, tampoco se trata esto de una competicion de fotografia  :Wink: , Gracias por las fotos, Los Terrines, un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Eso es desaguar!!! :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Gracias por compartir esas excelentes fotografías :Wink: .
El ruido que tenía que hacer eso...

----------


## FEDE

Magníficas fotos Los terrines, ver en directo un desembalse de esa magnitud no se olvidán en la vida, muchas gracias por las fotos.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hoy me he acercado a la localidad portuguesa de Juromenha, fronteriza con España. El pueblo más cercano se llama Villarreal, que está muy cerca de Olivenza. La distancia por carretera de Badajoz a Juromenha es de 49 kilómetros, aunque en línea recta son muchos menos. Se encuentra en la cola del embalse de Alqueva, a muchos kilómetros de distancia de la presa.

Desde su castillo, que se encuentra en ruinas, he tomado algunas fotos, en las que se puede apreciar la cola del embalse. Aquí las tenéis:





En esta instantánea, en primer plano, podéis ver un pequeño pantalán en la zona portuguesa, y arriba otros tres, a lo lejos, en la margen espeñola del río Guadiana:













Como habéis podido comprobar en las imágenes, en la zona estaba empezando a llover, esperemos que se trate de la entrada del frente que llegará por el oeste estos días.

Esto es todo, muchas gracias por la atención, y un saludo cordial.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Tú si que estás que te sales, mostrándonos tantas imágenes en los últimos meses.
Y sobre todo de este gigantesco embalse. Gracias por compartirlas. :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Muchas gracias por estas fotos, preciosas, Los Terrines. Realmente son unas vistas para recrearse.
Cordiales saludos desde esta zona del centro de Andalucía.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Gracias por tus fotos. Me encantan esas vistas...
Por cierto, ¿a que porcentaje esta ahora?

Un saludo

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los Terines, gracias por el reportaje, este embalse tiene que ser digno de verlo, tendré que hacer un viaje por ahí.
Esto de los embalses es lo que tiene, te calienta y hay que verlo.
Saludos a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

> Gracias por tus fotos. Me encantan esas vistas...
> Por cierto, ¿a que porcentaje esta ahora?
> 
> Un saludo


Buenas noches.

La verdad, ceheginero joven, es que no se decirte el nivel actual de Alqueva, aunque he pasado por la carretera entre Elvas y Juromenha por algunos sitios donde el nivel se acercaba mucho a la carretera, por lo que supongo que el porcentaje debe de ser muy elevado.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Buenas noches.
> 
> La verdad, ceheginero joven, es que no se decirte el nivel actual de Alqueva, aunque he pasado por la carretera entre Elvas y Juromenha por algunos sitios donde el nivel se acercaba mucho a la carretera, por lo que supongo que el porcentaje debe de ser muy elevado.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.


Porcentaje exacto no lo sé, pero está bastante alto. La cota NPA de Alqueva está en la 152, y el charco estaba en la 147.83 ayer a las 23:00 horas.

Le faltan 4,17 metros para su llenado total. En resumen, tiene que estar en un 80% largo..., no demasiado lejos del 90%.

Muchas gracias por las imágenes los terrines  :Smile: . A mí, la vista que más me impactó sin duda era la espectacular panorámica del embalse que hay desde el castillo de Monsaraz.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hoy he estado "no pais irmao", y me he acercado hasta Alqueva, que está a muy buen nivel; os voy a subir el reportaje que he realizado: antes de  llegar a la presa por la margen izquierda del Guadiana, he salido por una desviación hacia río abajo, y desde ahí he tomado las primeras fotos:









Éstas las tomé desde un punto más elevado, en la misma zona:











Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

A continuación me dirijí a la presa, desde donde hice algunas fotos más:













Y la última, que tomé desde la margen derecha, por encima de la presa:



Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

El bichaco es menujo...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hoy he estado *"no pais irmao"*




 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Aportado este dato insignificante, vamos con la verdadera cuestión.

Al ver la primera foto del "túnel", he pensado: _¿Ostras, qué has estado abajo?_, aunque viendo las siguientes imágenes queda claro. Qué ganas tengo algún día de poder montarme en algún helicóptero que salga desde el helipuerto y ver Alqueva a vista de pájaro, tiene que ser flipante...

En cuanto al embalse, como siempre radiante, parece que la evaporación no va con él, ni las turbinas tampoco  :Big Grin: 

Las obras de Alqueva II van a buen ritmo, ya mismo se pondrán a construir el edificio...

Gracias por las fotos.

----------


## Los terrines

Pues no, Federico, no he entrado, aunque la puerta estaba entornada, porque estaban saliendo trabajadores de la presa; lo que sí he visto es a un grupo de visitantes, por lo que he sentido envidia ("cochina", naturalmente). 

Respecto a las obras que mencionas de Alqueva II, supongo que te refieres a las que están haciendo en la margen derecha, por debajo de la presa; me he acercado a la entrada, pero el paso estaba prohíbido, por lo que me he dado la vuelta sin tomar ninguna foto, ya que desde allí no se veía ni la presa, ni las obras, ni el río.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Respecto a las obras que mencionas de Alqueva II, supongo que te refieres a las que están haciendo en la margen derecha, por debajo de la presa; me he acercado a la entrada, pero el paso estaba prohíbido, por lo que me he dado la vuelta sin tomar ninguna foto, ya que desde allí no se veía ni la presa, ni las obras, ni el río.


Exactamente, las obras de la nueva central que se está haciendo abajo de la presa en la margen derecha, que en teoría debería estar equipada con 2 Francis reversibles de 130 MW de potencia y trafos de 150 MVA.

En este enlace hay unas cuantas fotos de la nueva central: http://www.a-nossa-energia.edp.pt/ce...e=fotos_videos

----------


## sergi1907

Preciosas fotografías Los Terrines, me encantan las que has hecho desde abajo.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------

